# The British Music thread



## Ali477

*The Great British (and Ireland) Music thread*

I thought this would be a pretty intresting idea for a thread just post your favourite tunes to come out of the UK and Ireland it can be any genre of music 
(Oh try to keep it under two vids a post to cut the pages loading time)

Two classics to get the thread started


----------



## T-Bone




----------



## Ali477

Some earley 80's british reggae


----------



## avoidobot3000

The UK officially owns electronic music. These are the two most influential artists:










I'm posting a third video because :kma


----------



## Paper Samurai




----------



## Paper Samurai

& can't have a Brit music thread without Radiohead :yes


----------



## pythonesque

Two of my favourite bands:

From Scotland





From Wales


----------



## luceo




----------



## Nefury

I'm all over this thread like a rash.


----------



## lyric

Two words. Amy Winehouse. Best solo talent from England in ages. I miss her dearly.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## Ali477




----------



## Ali477

rweezer36 said:


>


 Two great bands, good choice


----------



## Miwo

Iron Maiden is my favorite band to come out of the UK


----------



## The Islander




----------



## cat001




----------



## cat001




----------



## cat001




----------



## Salvador Dali

My Bloody Valentine (Irish)





The Cure (English)


----------



## cat001




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Daniel C

Someone had to post them at some point...


----------



## Daniel C

I love the video clip of that last one. :lol


----------



## TheSeeker

*Mick Taylor*


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Mersault

The evidence before the court is... _incontrovertible_, there's no need for the jury to retire.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

mark101 said:


> Sad as it is I don't think 'Talking Heads' are British.


Oh dear, no? As David Byrne is Scottish, I always presumed they were known as a British/American band. Though I know they were formed in New York..

Here's a little black sabbath while we're at it.


----------



## cat001




----------



## cat001




----------



## Paper Samurai

Massive Attack


----------



## Terranaut

I'm a Brit rock lover from way back. I saw Pink Floyd in concert 22 times--including the premier of Dark Side of the Moon in Radio City Music Hall in 1973 and the original The Wall shows in 1980. My favorite group is XTC but the list is pretty big of also-loves

The Who
The Kinks
The Beatles
Procul Harum
Jethro Tull
Pink Floyd
Rolling Stones
Cream - Derek and the Dominos
XTC
Squeeze
The Police
Oasis
Genesis
King Crimson
Elvis Costello
U2 (Ireland)
Big Country (Scotland)

I'm sure I left out ten more at least.


----------



## lad

arctic monkeys-one for the road


----------



## Valtron

I love all the big 80s British mega musicals. Andrew Lloyd Webber ftw.


----------



## gamingpup




----------



## Nefury

this album is unbelievable


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

I like Blood Red Shoes










They're talented, and have a bit of an edge which is nice.


----------



## apx24




----------



## apx24

God Bless Birmingham


----------



## apx24




----------



## apx24




----------



## botok

Geraldine by Glasvegas (I love this even though it's five or six years old)


----------



## apx24




----------



## LDS

Kudos to the person who already posted Aphex Twin.











I also can't believe no one has posted Enya yet!


----------



## lulu b




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

You want to talk british music, one word....Beatles. End thread.


----------



## BizarreReverend

Two souls that passed on far too soon


----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## Koichi




----------



## WhisperingPines05

Comus made one of the best British folk/progressive rock records I have ever heard. Brilliant band.


----------



## Koichi




----------



## Mersault

I'll take your brain to another dimension-
pay close attention.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Koichi




----------



## Koichi




----------



## kjwkjw

very good group:


----------



## 0Blythe




----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## lulu b




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## ravenseldoncat

Joe Jackson anyone? Look Sharp is an utterly flawless album.


----------



## bottleofblues




----------



## 0Blythe




----------



## MrKappa

Heard some of their other stuff. Haven't listened to these particular three pieces yet, but am doing so right now...


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## lulu b




----------



## Nefury

new elbow albummmmmmm


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## 0Blythe




----------



## BeyondOsiris

Have to agree with a post I saw on the first page; the UK does have the best electronic music. Some of the best and most influential electronic artists come from the UK:


----------



## Wulfgar

some oldschool hippy music




Greg Lake has a great singing voice


----------



## BizarreReverend

Best version of the song


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## 0Blythe




----------



## londonguy202




----------



## londonguy202




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Shadow2009

Anyone heard that new song by The Saturdays??






Insanely addictive. Has a hint of house music in it.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## lulu b




----------



## lulu b

^ just reminded me of this






which reminded me of this






which I'd forgotten about


----------



## WhisperingPines05




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## eveningbat




----------



## Koichi




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## dal user

In a Lonely Place said:


>


love this song

the video was shot in manchester too


----------



## dal user

In a Lonely Place said:


> Great tune  tho it was filmed in Soho & Chinatown in London.


I feel like a right div now

I thought it was chinatown in Manchester

My brother has seen Ian Brown quite a few times and spoke to him, he seems like a down to earth guy.


----------



## dal user

In a Lonely Place said:


> Nah I was questioning myself to be honest  I'd always assumed it was London but when you said that I thought yeah London isn't the only City with seedy parts so maybe I'm wrong. lol
> 
> I saw him perform live at the Cambridge Corn Exchange about 15yrs ago, it was a good show that night.


After re watching the video i'd definitely say its london we don't have red phone boxes like that in manchester lol


----------



## The Enemy Within

RIP Stuart Adamson


----------



## The Enemy Within

^


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## apx24

A great song, written whilst Lennon was in therapy. It's a shame that he was a stinking hypocrite because he did the same thing to his own son.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## MaxAnxiety

-------------------------------




-------------------------------




-------------------------------


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## idoughnutknow

Who are the best modern (post 2000) British band? My vote is for The Cribs


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## digitalbath

Really digging *Temples* right now. This song in particular, but the whole Sun Structures album is really spectacular. Dreamy psychedelia rock.


----------



## cosmicslop

^. I really got into Wire's 154 album this year. I should probably explore more of their discography.

I'm too lazy to go through the pages to see if someone posted these. This song reminds me of Wipers.











edit: a word.


----------



## lulu b




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## cat001




----------



## The Enemy Within

Ultravox, an underrated band IMO


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## DreamAcrobatics

Folded Edge said:


>


I love BOC so much like in my top 5 artists (maybe) definitely up there though. Loved the whole album, this song cold earth and new seeds are my favs from the new one.


----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of an angel
> 
> Died at just 31yrs old of a brain haemorrhage


Wonderful voice :yes...and such underrated band, Fairport Convention. Perhaps Sandy Denny's most famous contribution is Zep's Battle Of Evermore


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## twitchy666

*I'm glad someone likes Aphex*

I wonder if there'll ever be any more

Don't know if we need any more.

What music means to me is what was happening when I heard it. Without friends, it's a way to look back into memories. People are needed when good things happen. New music is worthless. I might but don't think I'll ever get any music unless I'm doing something with people

Spent all my youth listening to music by myself. Not much good. I see all that time, living with parents with occasional outings was a good time.

Best times were in big parties. Never liked speaking close up as people would shout in my ear which I couldn't hear a word. We needed finger signals... diagrams... go here.. hold hands.. come here...

Maybe it's my refusal to pick up the phone to formal random strangers that's caused my loss of career. My communication was playing music to people and seeing happiness. Don't speak to the DJ. Maybe necessary if... "there's a fire! get out! but even if pulling my headphones off and shouting at me doesn't work for me. Pointing at smoke or police when it's very loud is much better. When recruiters call, I usually connect a cord from iphone output to the mic socket. They hear their own voice overamplified with nasty feedback, or sometimes I just put the phone next to speakers playing drum & bass as aggressive (my on-hold tune) which also shows rough GSM noise added

I told myself my retirement pension is my music. When life got quiet

Important to have when in hospital, but hard to plan for when you get an attack without a bag ready.
I did rush out of security doors to fetch an ipod nano and Sennheisers from home which I used for commuting. Straight back into the ward. Security is much more tighter these days. I don't get ownership of my own home keys when I'm an inpatient.


----------



## twitchy666

In a Lonely Place said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of an angel
> 
> Died at just 31yrs old of a brain haemorrhage


This is what I've been getting. Haven't died yet. I recover and am fit for work but the official remark is disabled for cranial iron deposits. I'll never mention that to any potential employer. It only happens when recruiters shout at me.


----------



## twitchy666

In a Lonely Place said:


> .


a serious classic


----------



## DreamAcrobatics

In a Lonely Place said:


> .


Great Song, I hear my mum playing this on the odd occasion.


----------



## Nefury




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Evo1114

:yes


----------



## Evo1114




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## DreamAcrobatics

Check out Lone's new album Reality Testing


__
https://soundcloud.com/thump%2Fsets


----------



## Sean07




----------



## Evo1114

Greatest sing-along in the car song ever made...can't remember if I already linked this (or if anybody else did), but whatevs...


----------



## Folded Edge

^ Classic


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Woodoow




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Schmosby

Amy Winehouse live De La Semaine
I wish the album had had these arrangements and backing singers.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## twitchy666

OK. That's me in interview then. Cuss


----------



## twitchy666

*My most heard statements always start this way*

It's him
or
all about him

look: it's him.

I've never ever heard: it's her

whether it's one person or several talking about a certain topic before, the focus shifts to him
that could be a pet dog, cat, fish.

-ve or +ve


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## seeking777




----------



## glennjames95

*Little Comets!*

Definitely one of my favourite bands ever!


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## JustThisGuy

The Leisure Society - We Were Wasted.


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## blue2




----------



## Wren611

Was listening to this band as I saw the thread.





This always makes me think of my mental health issues.


----------



## Wren611

_Are you lost or incomplete?
Do you feel like a puzzle, you can't find your missing piece?
Tell me how you feel
Well I feel like they're talking in a language I don't speak
And they're talking it to me

So you don't know where you're going and you wanna talk
And you feel like you're going where you've been before
You'll tell anyone who'll listen but you feel ignored
Nothing's really making any sense at all_


----------



## Wren611




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## gamingpup

Go:Audio were an English pop rock band from London, England. The band's sound implemented influences from pop punk and electro pop, often using synthesizers and programming tools. Additionally, they were also noted for not using a bassist. And also supporting such bands as McFly, Scouting for Girls, hellogoodbye, Zebrahead and Bowling for Soup.


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


> .


Classic !


----------



## Azazello




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Dre12

lyric said:


> Two words. Amy Winehouse. Best solo talent from England in ages. I miss her dearly.


This is when she was about 19 - 20, she looks great, such a great vocalist.






This is my favourite UK female artist.











Her level of talent just blows me away!


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Somemetalhead




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Zerix

Oh. Yes.


----------



## Magnus




----------



## 1one




----------



## vanillabeanplease

Literally the only one that comes to mind :doh


----------



## Magnus




----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## The Enemy Within

Supertramp (1977)


----------



## Live Through This




----------



## SlowburningKarma420

The Exploited- Punk's Not Dead


----------



## The Enemy Within

1995


----------



## The Enemy Within

Ultravox, great band. Real *Musicians* mixing electronic sounds with rock


----------



## Deadhouse




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Zack

This was the first song I bought:


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within

Pete's best :


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## In a Lonely Place

​


----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


> *♫ R.I.P. Jack Bruce ♫*​


Sad news. Great bass player/singer RIP


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within

Great band :


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## paprikapringle

Kaiserchiefs, Deaf Havana, Lily Allen, Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Persephone The Dread

In a Lonely Place said:


>


That album is great






Non live version:


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Batcat




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Dre12




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Daylight

The greatest band on Earth. Noah and the Whale.


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Persephone The Dread

conceived sorrow said:


>


I love that song <3


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Batcat




----------



## The Enemy Within

What a band, great rhythm section :


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## grapesatmidnight

Song from my childhood






Lovely Artist- Check her out


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Maybe doesn't count b/c it's Irish, but I think they're an Irish band in England, so...

Also, love this song ever since I saw Tyrannosaur (which I highly recommend).




 Might've been posted in here before, but I love it.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## jhwelch




----------



## Chippy D

Carcass Doctrinal Expletives





Porcupine Tree Sound of Muzak


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## the collector




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

There was a time when playing in a ****ing good band meant something :


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Chippy D




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Choci Loni

Best performance ever. No, really. Best ever.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Norma




----------



## n0there




----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## HenDoggy

I love me some Ellie Goulding. :love2:mushy:heart


----------



## Pessoa




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## WriteMyMind




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy

I always thought she was saying "I want to **** you". lol


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## blue2




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy

This album is perfection.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within

96 was a good year for me


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Terranaut

XTC by another name


----------



## Condor




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## bad baby




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## The Enemy Within

Three words : Cozy ****ing Powell ! (RIP)


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

^MSP, very underrated band






They choose the path where no-one goes


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Amphoteric

Amazing album.


----------



## Aeiou

^ not the only one:


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place

Perfect way for the Floyd to sign off with a nod back to Cambridge and Syd, love the inclusion of a few Syd lyrics at the end and the huge bust of Syd being carried across a field and one of Gilmour's best solo's.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## Constellations

The Wombats - Greek Tragedy






Coldplay - Life in Technicolor II


----------



## kesker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


>


That band always amazes me

Credit for member "Sad Larry" :


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## xMissChloex

Definitely a favourite of mine and didn't even know they were British! Awesome!






Also who could forget!


----------



## spzed




----------



## Vicious777

*"Ziggy Stardust" by David Bowie*






*"Holiday In The Sun" by the Sex Pistols*






*"Janie Jones" by The Clash*






*"Ever Fallen In Love (With Someone You Shouldn't've)" by the Buzzcocks*






*"I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For" by U2*


----------



## NeverOddOrEven




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## rdrr




----------



## NeverOddOrEven




----------



## tea111red




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## aralez




----------



## NeverOddOrEven




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## NeverOddOrEven




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## HenDoggy

In a Lonely Place said:


>


nice.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## estse

Paving the way at the BBC in 1977:


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## QuietLabrador19




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1986*


----------



## MissIntrovert

This will be hard to choose...my playlist consists of 99% brit music!

Here's one I've been into lately:


----------



## StephCurry




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Azazello




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy

Kate Bush is a peter-phile.


----------



## The Enemy Within

*RIP Stuart Adamsom*


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Terranaut




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Talk Talk is such an awesome band


----------



## In a Lonely Place

HenDoggy said:


> Talk Talk is such an awesome band


Absolutely.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy

I just found out about this great Brit band through yo la tengo


----------



## Trooper




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within

*RIP Stuart Adamson*






"I never took the smile away from anybody's face
And that's a desperate way to look
For someone who is still a child."


----------



## Neonstars09




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## AppleScrubs




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1975*


----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## kesker




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## Folded Edge

[


----------



## The Enemy Within

*1997*


----------



## estse




----------



## ljubo




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Bearyfluffy




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

Ultravox = Underrated


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Help me find a way from this maze...*


----------



## jellybear

the whoooo


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place

*Mark E Smith r.i.p

legend
*​


----------



## DukeDuck

Motorhead!


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## estse




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place

Love that Pete Townsend played guitar on this track but soo annoying that he appears to be launching into an interesting solo just as the fade out arrives.


----------



## kesker




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place

*r.i.p mark hollis*
​


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------

